# Latest baking project



## Sonya-m (Oct 12, 2015)

It was my mum's 60th birthday last week so my brother and I threw her s surprise birthday party on Saturday night. 

I made her cake





Close up of top tier




Took a while to make all the flowers!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nicely done.  Happy Birthday to your mum!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 12, 2015)

That's amazing!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow Sonya, your cake is really beautiful. Your Mum must have been overjoyed!


----------



## osso (Oct 12, 2015)

That is really impressive. Beautiful!


----------



## brandnew (Oct 12, 2015)

Just WOW!:smile:


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone - she was really pleased. She was upset when I first arrived as she thought I'd not made one for her but I'd taken it straight to the venue.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, that's absolutely gorgeous! An a very happy birthday to your mom!


----------



## traderbren (Oct 12, 2015)

Wowza! Gorgeous cake!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 12, 2015)

That's beautiful Sonya, I bet she loved it! So pretty!


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 12, 2015)

It is lovely Sonya, almost too pretty to eat!  But the soapmaker in me says 'where are the cut pics'?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 13, 2015)

Absolutely lovely! :clap: Happy birthday to your mum!


IrishLass


----------

